# Are you still a household close contact and subject to restrictions if you've recently had Covid?



## michaelm (2 Jan 2022)

I've read the HSE info about close contacts but can't find the answer to my question. Perhaps someone here knows. If someone in your household tests positive then others are household close contacts . . but are you still a household close contact and subject to restrictions if you've recently had Covid? If not, then how recent is recent?


----------



## moneymakeover (3 Jan 2022)

According to hse website





						Self-isolation for COVID-19
					

Find out what it means to self-isolate due to COVID-19, what it means to restrict your movements and when you need to take these measures.




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				



"
In most cases, you can stop self-isolation if you have had no fever for 5 days and it has been 10 days since you first developed symptoms.

If you have no symptoms but have tested positive, you should self-isolate for 10 days from the date of your test, even if you are fully vaccinated.

If you had symptoms of COVID-19 and you get a negative test result, you should self-isolate until you have not had any symptoms for 48 hours
"


----------



## michaelm (3 Jan 2022)

Thanks, but it doesn't answer my query.  I'm triple jabbed and had Covid over Christmas (touch of a cold for a couple of days).  I can't imagine that I'd need to isolate again in January if someone else tested positive in my house.


----------



## Neek01 (3 Jan 2022)

The HSE are telling people that you do need to restrict your movements if someone in your household is testing positive and you have just had it too. Not sure that's the case in other countries


----------



## michaelm (3 Jan 2022)

Neek01 said:


> The HSE are telling people that you do need to restrict your movements if someone in your household is testing positive and you have just had it too.


Thanks.  I see that now here. So I do not need to isolate, just restrict my movements.


----------

